
Show HN: Offense – Sports Shopping Made Easy - gooffense
http://www.gooffense.com
======
soared
Interesting site. Can I ask what your dev process looked like? Make a
shareasale.com account, scrape the fanatics site, generate shopify stuff,
generate pages, and then do marketing?

